# What do you do with old vape material?



## SMOKINGRANPA (Dec 23, 2015)

I just found a wonderful way of using my leftover vape material.  Making firecrackers.
  I found the information http://beyondchronic.com/2012/01/how-to-blast-off-nutella-firecrackers/
  Here at  The old hippies  blog. Lots of good info.
  So I used a little different recipe due to whats on hand.   I used Ritz crackers  and peanut butter.
  Spread the PB on each cracker, spread 1 teaspoon of ABV (already vaped bud) over the PB
  Bring the 2 crackers together in sandwich and .
  I had 1 cracker and after about an hour felt okay, maybe around a 3 or 4, so I had a 2nd one and in about a half hour I was sailing up around 8 or 9 and 6hrs later, I am still in a real nice relaxed mood, very mellowing, oh I used mostly blue dream but some critical kush mixed in.


----------



## thacheese (Dec 23, 2015)

never got so bold as to just eat it like that, but i regularly boil it up with butter (and strain) to make eats.


----------



## Gooch (Dec 24, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2015)

I give it to my neighbor and she bakes with it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2015)

I just throw mine away.  I would think that if you have a good vaporizer that the leavings would have little to zero anything left.


----------



## thacheese (Dec 29, 2015)

It all depends on what temperature you use, and how aggressively you cook your herbs. I stop when the taste changes, but there's usually still some life left in there.

If you go moderate /high temp, and cook til it's dark *** brown, than i guess I'd throw it away too.

it's got nothing to do with having a good vaporizer, just using it well, and to your personal desired outcome.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Dec 29, 2015)

thacheese said:


> It all depends on what temperature you use, and how aggressively you cook your herbs. I stop when the taste changes, but there's usually still some life left in there.
> 
> If you go moderate /high temp, and cook til it's dark *** brown, than i guess I'd throw it away too.
> 
> it's got nothing to do with having a good vaporizer, just using it well, and to your personal desired outcome.



Thanks thacheese for a better explanation.   , my use of the vape is to take care of my lungs.  So I use a solo at around 4 and I know their is still good stuff left over and if you don't burn it it's just plant matter left over, maybe some other neuts in their?????????? Just some thoughts :vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 29, 2015)

I use an Extreme Q.  Mine always looks brown and icky with no visible trichs, but not dark *** brown.  I am not a novice at this for goodness sakes..  I have examined mine with a scope and never seen anything that makes it look like it is worth trying to reuse.

Actually the quality of the vaporizer does make a huge amount of difference in what is extracted from the bud.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2015)

Im with THG,,,my Digital Extreme leaves nothing worth wasting my time over. Besides that crap is nasty tasting. lol


----------



## thacheese (Dec 29, 2015)

what's extracted into your lungs... sure. we're just talking about the byproduct (vapor quality doesn't matter for this). it's all cooked at this point regardless of how efficiently it got there.

as you decrease the temp and time you get less dark material, and a lighter vapor. it's all relative. the less you cook it the first time, the better the results the second time.


you guys are going for max extraction, and not trying to use twice... that's all.

waste not, want not.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2015)

I dont vape enough to care. I mostly ingest or one hit glass pipe. Ingesting carbed weed I waste nothing,,,not even the fiber. Lol
 My glass pipe burns it to ashes,,,no waste.lol
Actually,,, the Only thing I vape anymore is oil pretty much.  I really like dabbing . Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 31, 2015)

I eat the rosin chips. Makes you feel very nice.

The hardcore vape guys I know bake with it.


----------



## thacheese (Dec 31, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> I eat the rosin chips. Makes you feel very nice.
> 
> The hardcore vape guys I know bake with it.




I always soaked the rosin chips, but that actually sounds edible as is. worth a shot. I'll try it next time I borrow the gf's flat iron.


----------



## sopappy (Jan 11, 2016)

Fog said:


> for years i have made cannacaps with my leftover vaped weed. . . . trust me, regardless of the type of vaporizer used, left over vaped weed still has potency within.
> 
> I simply grind the ABV (already been vaped) in a coffee grinder to an absolute dust/powder. Then i use a capsule loading machine called the 'capsule machine' to load my caps. These capsules will absolutely level light weights. Very potent as each cap weighs .5~1.0 gram.
> 
> ...



 hahaha, I couldn't throw it away, I have jars of the stuff, weehoo, thank you! 
the machine is twenty bucks bwhahaha  I love this place!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 12, 2016)

Fog said:


> for years i have made cannacaps with my leftover vaped weed. . . . trust me, regardless of the type of vaporizer used, left over vaped weed still has potency within.
> 
> I simply grind the ABV (already been vaped) in a coffee grinder to an absolute dust/powder. Then i use a capsule loading machine called the 'capsule machine' to load my caps. These capsules will absolutely level light weights. Very potent as each cap weighs .5~1.0 gram.
> 
> ...



LOL--you are welcome to it.  If I cannot see trichs on AVB, it is going in the trash.  I have enough great trim and bud that I simply do not want to waste the time, energy, and money to bake with stuff that I feel is not top shelf.   To each their own.


----------



## yarddog (Jan 12, 2016)

Wish we all was that lucky.  I smoke roach weed all the time.   Save it up as a reserve stash.    Save the abv stuff too.   Have yet to use it though.


----------



## sopappy (Jan 12, 2016)

Fog said:


> Hi there Hemp Goddess
> 
> You will  never see trichomes on ABV,...they melt and dissolve into the plant matter after the 1st or 2nd draw.......snipped



   Far out, I mean, this place is a frikken' goldmine. I was thinking you were pulling my leg. Now I'm giddy again.  Mind a few questions? dosage? hard on the tummy or digestion? delayed onset? duration?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2016)

Love the fact that we can agree to disagree. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## thacheese (Jan 13, 2016)

I usually almost fill a mason jar with my abv and then boil it up with a few sticks of butter and make brownies (or cookies). They notoriously put people to sleep.

I've also had good luck making abv meatballs adding it with the breadcrumbs, and then pan frying them in oil before throwing them in sauce. these stink out the house when you make them, but they are good!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2016)

The reason it puts you to sleep is there is very little THC left,,,its mostly CBDs would be my guess.


----------



## sopappy (Jan 13, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> The reason it puts you to sleep is there is very little THC left,,,its mostly CBDs would be my guess.



 Yup. Dam, my bubble is burst, I hate that fog, drag *** thing.


----------



## sopappy (Jan 13, 2016)

Fog said:


> whats happening sopappy?
> 
> Dosage is completely dependent upon starting material potency and how far it was vaporized....
> Like someone above said, if you vape on HIGH heat and completely roast your greens into blacks they are then likely spent.
> ...



 You wanted to meet Him like to say hello or as a permanent guest? none of my business really but a BIG difference  One more dumb one... do you use 0 or 00, is 00 smaller?  I see lots of green in my ABV, the stuff never gets a chance to cure. Good tips, thanks,  be well.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks Fog,


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2016)

If i vaped green,,, i would try it,,,,but i dont vape anything but oil anymore. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 6, 2016)

I have always been of the opinion that a good vaporizer will not leave anything useable behind.  What is left behind smells like burned popcorn and should be trashed.

I ran across this article tonight and now I am wondering....

http://www.marijuana.com/blog/news/2016/02/how-to-make-edibles-with-already-vaped-weed/


----------



## thacheese (Feb 6, 2016)

good or bad vaporizer it's just cooking it, and the less thoroughly you cook something the more life it will have left in it. doesn't matter if you spend 200000000 on your vape and it's the finest one on earth or 200. turn it down, and lower the time you draw the air through the material. most "good" desktop vapes DO NOT have timers anyway, so it's more a usage issue than a quality one. tons of us are saying it's worthwhile for a reason. we aren't all making it up.

waste not, want not.



burnin1 said:


> I have always been of the opinion that a good vaporizer will not leave anything useable behind.  What is left behind smells like burned popcorn and should be trashed.
> 
> I ran across this article tonight and now I am wondering....
> 
> http://www.marijuana.com/blog/news/2016/02/how-to-make-edibles-with-already-vaped-weed/


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 7, 2016)

Another reason i like wax or oil. Dont have to guess if somethings left.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 7, 2016)

Conceivably, then we should be able to make wax or rosin out of AVB (and actually see what is left)?


----------



## thacheese (Feb 7, 2016)

rosin not likely since it's probably cooked too far, and too dry. i'd guess you could get something with a solvent no problem. i don't think it would taste the best, but would prob make caps just fine.


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 7, 2016)

I will just continue to trash the leftovers.

I do not want to even think of what that material will taste like when re used.  Yuck!   I cannot get past that burned popcorn smell!  ha ha


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 7, 2016)

That crap taste nasty as hell. I remember smoking some left over from my Digital Extreme and it choked the **** out of me. Its just that if your not getting everything out of your dank Vapping,,whats the freaking purpose? When i smoke a joint i get it all,,my pipe,,i get it all,,dabbing,,i get it all,,wax i get it all,,vapping oil,,i get it all,,,so why the hell would i want to have to cook leftovers to finish off my dank? I would rather cook with good fresh Weed,,,,not unvapped left over crap. Just my opinion,,,course ya know what they say bout opinions.  Lol


----------



## thacheese (Feb 7, 2016)

i think that you are missing the point. normally you'd just burn it, and get a fraction of the content anyway since you burned it. it also tastes harsh like smoke, and you throw away the ash.

when you vape it you get the most possible extraction. MORE active ingredients are released, and the terps present in the material are not burned, so you get better results on the front end, and the possibility to reuse material you'd normally burn away on the back end. It makes the same amount of material reusable, as you are extracting it more than once.  an option lost once you burn stuff.

vaping vs burning isn't an argument, and you can't debate it without sounding foolish. vaping will release more active ingredients, and when you don't cook something thoroughly it can cook more. that's a fact.

it's like comparing the function of a camp fire to a state of the art convection oven... one works better. (both have a place fore sure)

plus i think people are missing the part about edibles or capsules. if you can taste it in brownies, or a capsule you swallow, you aren't doing it right. (why would you try to smoke vaped weed? that's like the vape equiv of a roach)


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 7, 2016)

Like i said,,,i cook with fresh Green. I decarb with fresh Dank. I throw the other crap away,,,But as i said before,,to each his own. We can agree to disagree.  As for why i tried to smoke the crap,,,well because i was out of weed and my dumb *** gave it a try. And yes i use to smoke my roaches like every freaking body i knew when they ran out of fresh weed. Are You saying you never smoked a roach? 
You do what you do my friend,,you like making caps outta stuff thats already been used,,,go ahead,,,i will decarb and make mine out of fresh Green. And to me making caps outta that crap aint no different then making out of a bunch of roaches. Is there stuff left,,,yes,,who cares,,its still nasty to me.


----------



## thacheese (Feb 7, 2016)

You hit the nail on the head, it's the equivalent of saving roaches. You could assert that they're just crap and you should throw them away, but they aren't and many people find them useful.. baking functional edibles, or capsules out of something you'd normally throw in the trash is not a stupid thing to do. You just personally can't be bothered and that's fine.  It's not the exercise in futility that some people would paint it out to be.

Nobody is asserting that they are going to be the best edibles, or caps, but they are palatable, functional, and almost free.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 7, 2016)

:48:


Got it. Course it dont much matter for me because i dont vapp anything but oil or wax anymore,,and ,i do not roll joints anymore because my 60 yr old lungs need a break from paper. Now  i use my glass pipe or bong. But ill keep it in mind next time i vapp green and need caps.


----------



## thacheese (Feb 7, 2016)

do you reclaim your rig? i clean that bad boy with grain, and evap it. that **** makes great caps 

for puffing order is usually:
1 oil rig
2 vape (wax or dry pen)
3 bong
4 paper
5 harsh
6 yuck
7 ???
8 profit? (I wish) hah :confused2:



WeedHopper said:


> :48:
> 
> 
> Got it. Course it dont much matter for me because i dont vapp anything but oil or wax anymore,,and ,i do not roll joints anymore because my 60 yr old lungs need a break from paper. Now  i use my glass pipe or bong. But ill keep it in mind next time i vapp green and need caps.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2016)

As I am never one who wants to not use anything that still has "something" left in it, I did try using AVB in caps.  Although my AVB is light brown in color (I do not burn the sh*t out of it), I did not get any kind of high out of it at all.  I could be just me as I am a very experienced consumer, but I did expect something after all the talk about ABV still having cannabinoids.   So, like burnin, I will continue to throw it away.


----------



## thacheese (Feb 8, 2016)

I'd extract it with some grain and make caps with the oil you get out of it, you'd have to make horse pills and eat several if you just grind it up and fill caps.... I suspect a lot of that is tolerance also... some people need 20mg - some need 200+ to get to the same place.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 10, 2016)

Well, yes, I am what you would call an "experienced" toker.  I'm sure tolerance is an issue.  One of the great things about growing your own though is that you do not need to use things that have already been used to make new things.  I think I will continue to throw away my AVB and make oils with something I know that will give me return for my money.

Nothing ventured, nothing gained...I just had to give it a try.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 19, 2016)

burnin1 said:


> I will just continue to trash the leftovers.
> 
> I do not want to even think of what that material will taste like when re used.  Yuck!   I cannot get past that burned popcorn smell!  ha ha



 I've actually rolled that **** into a joint I am embarrassed to admit, horrible. But I finished the joint and got off but hideous, never again. I'll try those caps though, I see lots of green in mine sometimes.

I must have been thinking about smoking something else, no way I could finish that joint and it stunk up the place.
What a great thread, I have jars of the stuff, pretty dark though, still haven't used it in anything. I have same vape as THG and run mine just shy of combustion  My stuff is landfill I'm afraid


----------



## sopappy (Feb 19, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> That crap taste nasty as hell. I remember smoking some left over from my Digital Extreme and it choked the **** out of me. Its just that if your not getting everything out of your dank Vapping,,whats the freaking purpose? When i smoke a joint i get it all,,my pipe,,i get it all,,dabbing,,i get it all,,wax i get it all,,vapping oil,,i get it all,,,so why the hell would i want to have to cook leftovers to finish off my dank? I would rather cook with good fresh Weed,,,,not unvapped left over crap. Just my opinion,,,course ya know what they say bout opinions.  Lol



 BWAHAHA I didn't read down this far before I posted about smoking it... sorry, already been covered, and well


----------



## sopappy (Feb 19, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Like i said,,,i cook with fresh Green. I decarb with fresh Dank. I throw the other crap away,,,But as i said before,,to each his own. We can agree to disagree.  As for why i tried to smoke the crap,,,well because i was out of weed and my dumb *** gave it a try. And yes i use to smoke my roaches like every freaking body i knew when they ran out of fresh weed. Are You saying you never smoked a roach?
> You do what you do my friend,,you like making caps outta stuff thats already been used,,,go ahead,,,i will decarb and make mine out of fresh Green. And to me making caps outta that crap aint no different then making out of a bunch of roaches. Is there stuff left,,,yes,,who cares,,its still nasty to me.



 HAHAhahahahahaa stop already, I'm there NOW and trying not to roll a joint, I've got 3 jars of the stuff and my dope drawers, all utensils, hoses, containers, tools, scissors, grinder, jars, and the floor are clean as new!... to quote Kramer "I'm OUT"


----------



## sopappy (Feb 19, 2016)

burnin1 said:


> I have always been of the opinion that a good vaporizer will not leave anything useable behind.  What is left behind smells like burned popcorn and should be trashed.
> 
> I ran across this article tonight and now I am wondering....
> 
> http://www.marijuana.com/blog/news/2016/02/how-to-make-edibles-with-already-vaped-weed/



 my lungs thank you for that article, I'm trying it tomorrow


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey sopappy,,,glad ya got it figured out. Lol
My Digital Extreme never comes out of the closet. I didn't really care for vapping flowers.  Tried it seversl times,,just wasn't for me.  So i dont have left overs to worry about.  Now i vape wax or oil,,,aint no left overs and i love the high. The rest of the time i use my glass bong or pipe,,,and i eat my decarbed weed,,so i worry not about left overs.
To me i didnt get the high i was looking for from Vapping Flowers and cooking with left overs is not gonna give me the high i get from my fresh decarbed dank ,,,so why waste my time and Weed with vapping the OLD WAY. They have come along way with oils and waxes,,and dabbing,,,,dont need to vapp and waste flowers anymore.
Have fun little brother. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## zem (Feb 20, 2016)

hey WH how do you eat the decarbed weed? don't you cook it to infuse its taste with  something?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2016)

zem said:


> hey WH how do you eat the decarbed weed? don't you cook it to infuse its taste with  something?


No im quick and simple. 
I take a small amount,,mix it into peanut butter with a little walnut oil ( very good for heart) and down it with some Almond milk. Love the taste,,and it gets me high as hell. I can only do bout an 1/8th of a teaspoon. I screwed up once and did to much,,,my Wife found me standing in the hallway looking at the floor. :rofl:
I found that baking for 30 min at 270f,,works the best. Ive tried several different combos. This one kicks my ***.


----------



## thacheese (Feb 20, 2016)

yeah, the key thing is to make it palatable... i have no problems with cookies, brownies, and fudge. just boiling up a ton of it with butter and straining out the chunks works nicely...



sopappy said:


> I've actually rolled that **** into a joint I am embarrassed to admit, horrible. But I finished the joint and got off but hideous, never again. I'll try those caps though, I see lots of green in mine sometimes.


----------



## zem (Feb 21, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> No im quick and simple.
> I take a small amount,,mix it into peanut butter with a little walnut oil ( very good for heart) and down it with some Almond milk. Love the taste,,and it gets me high as hell. I can only do bout an 1/8th of a teaspoon. I screwed up once and did to much,,,my Wife found me standing in the hallway looking at the floor. :rofl:
> I found that baking for 30 min at 270f,,works the best. Ive tried several different combos. This one kicks my ***.



that's interesting, tell me if i got it right, first you decarb you weed at 270f for 30mins and then just mix it with edibles with no further cooking? or do you bake the mj with the mixture?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2016)

YEP,,once it has been decarbed you can eat it raw and get blasted. But if you mix it with fats it gets into your system faster. Its a fat soluble remember. Peanut butter and walnut oil carries very well through the system. Gets me very high. I think its the walnut oil that carries it so quickly into my system.


----------



## Sepp (Sep 18, 2016)

I cooked them with oil and used that oil for sleeping. There I am able to sleep for 15 hours! I never will be able to sleep longer than 7 hour without. -not for dayly use.


----------



## sopappy (Sep 23, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Like i said,,,i cook with fresh Green. I decarb with fresh Dank. I throw the other crap away,,,But as i said before,,to each his own. We can agree to disagree.  As for why i tried to smoke the crap,,,well because i was out of weed and my dumb *** gave it a try. And yes i use to smoke my roaches like every freaking body i knew when they ran out of fresh weed. Are You saying you never smoked a roach?
> You do what you do my friend,,you like making caps outta stuff thats already been used,,,go ahead,,,i will decarb and make mine out of fresh Green. And to me making caps outta that crap aint no different then making out of a bunch of roaches. Is there stuff left,,,yes,,who cares,,its still nasty to me.



roaches, I smoked hash back then, hot knives was most economical and we definitely removed the filtres and saved our roaches, in fact, I think I remember hot knifing roaches.
where can I learn more about decarb?


----------



## sopappy (Sep 23, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Another reason i like wax or oil. Dont have to guess if somethings left.



What is wax?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2016)

sopappy said:


> What is wax?



http://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2013/10/marijuana-wax-facts-info/


----------



## Sepp (Sep 25, 2016)

I cooked it in oil. I slept for 15hours! my vaporizer waste was Brown too. I toke only one spoon oft them.


----------

